# Ford 4200



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I did a search for Ford 4200 on this site and came up empty.
So I figured I'd add something.
I just brought this home last week.
1966, Gas, Select O Speed, Narrow Front.
Not a very common tractor.
It runs good.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice find Ultradog,

Thanks for sharing your photo. I've always liked NF tractors. I notice that it has the louvered hood. What years had this feature (1965-68??). The tractor looks to have a black dirt covering. At first glance, I thought it had been in a fire. Have fun with it and please post a picture from time to time


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Big T.
The louvered hood and wrap around grill was used from 1/65 when they first came out untill 4/68 when they switched to the smooth hood and flat grill.
These Row Crops didn't start untill 1966 though. This one was built May 11 66 so it's an early one.
Yes, this one was in a barn fire and has some nasty smoke/soot all over it. Didn't hurt the tractor but sure made it look bad. The tin and fenders are actually quite nice.
I will clean it up as best I can this spring and maybe run it a bit on the bush hog.
I'd like to restore it someday but that wont be anytime soon.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Ultradog said:


> Thanks Big T.
> The louvered hood and wrap around grill was used from 1/65 when they first came out untill 4/68 when they switched to the smooth hood and flat grill.
> These Row Crops didn't start untill 1966 though. This one was built May 11 66 so it's an early one.
> Yes, this one was in a barn fire and has some nasty smoke/soot all over it. Didn't hurt the tractor but sure made it look bad. The tin and fenders are actually quite nice.
> ...


I can picture this all scrubbed up! Looking good.


----------

